# 101 solved problems and PE-exam.com



## ben_1 (Jan 31, 2012)

What is your advice before I purchase the following books for PE-civil practice test. 101 solved civil engineering problems by Lindeburg and PE-exam.com civil engineering breadth practice exam (40 problems). Are these books close to NCEES sample exam.


----------



## chaocl (Jan 31, 2012)

I had 101 solved mechanical engineering problems by Lindeburg. The problems can divide into several small problems and they are related. I think this book is readable when you have extra time...


----------



## aneesu786 (Jan 31, 2012)

Read the preface of the books and you will know if they are close to the actual format. I didn't like the 101 solved problems for mechanical, didn't work any problems in there except for the Engineering Economic


----------



## jeffbirm (Feb 2, 2012)

My coworker and I started the PE-exam.com website and created the practice questions. So obviously our take on our own material is bias, but ultimately we developed the breadth practice exam because we felt when we studied for the test that there was not a reliable practice test that, had similar difficulty as the actual exam, included all the algebraic steps, and provide a reference to the CERM. I really hope this set of questions helps and I would love to hear some feedback after you take your exam. Best of Luck!!!


----------

